# Roach killer



## hellize (Nov 7, 2017)

Hi,


Hope your week had a nice start.  
Here's a "roach killer" styled all rounder for today, in case it didn't.


----------



## milkbaby (Nov 7, 2017)

No story. 

Nice knife tho! :running:


----------



## Mute-on (Nov 8, 2017)

You must get some scary big roaches over there


----------



## hellize (Nov 8, 2017)

milkbaby said:


> No story.
> 
> Nice knife tho! :running:



I need a break too sometimes  Thanks tho!


----------



## hellize (Nov 8, 2017)

Mute-on said:


> You must get some scary big roaches over there



It's a reference to a very similar knife, that I made quite some time ago. It had a story with a postapocalyptic world where goat sized roaches were herded like sheep.


----------



## zitangy (Nov 15, 2017)

I thought tht it is to a River /fresh water fish.

came across it when i was looking at a Sugimoto Eel hocho and they have a similar shape looking knife for roach..


rgds z


----------



## hellize (Nov 16, 2017)

zitangy said:


> I thought tht it is to a River /fresh water fish.
> 
> came across it when i was looking at a Sugimoto Eel hocho and they have a similar shape looking knife for roach..
> 
> ...



Well, that is funny


----------

